# 2010 Card exchange official Thread !



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Hello Everybody !
I said in an earlier post in another thread that i would start this thread in september ,after reading some of your post and realizing that some of you are doing homemade card it would be normal to at least start it now so people can collect the name of the ones who wants to jump in .
There is no rules except that if you tell a person in a pm that you will send them a card it would be just fair that you follow on what you said to them .

How it worked in the past was ,you post that you want to exchange card and ask people to pm you with their info and you will give them yours . No postal address in the thread itself but only in pm as to keep privacy . There is no limit you are the one who decide how many you want to send ,don't be shy to say oh i have enough i am not taking anymore . 
Home made or store brought doesn't matter what matters is have fun with it .

Enjoy and have fun i know i will 

Frenchy


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

I am starting the fun 

Pm me who wants to send me a card and i will send you one 

Frenchy


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

I enjoyed this SO much last year!! Tons of fun!!

I'm in - so please PM anyone who wants a card from me!!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm in too! Making my cards (or at least starting) was one my my projects for this weekend.

** Sad to say I have reached my limit already. I have 20 addresses & am sure I still have some messages out to people who haven't responded with their address yet. I was able to do twice that many this year but have to limit myself this year so I don't go overboard with postage.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I would like to try it as well. PM me!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm in! PM me if you want


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

this was fun last year-I'm in


----------



## baboomgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

Sounds fun! I'm in PM me if you want to exchange


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yea, this sounds like fun!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

_*AS THE MAGICIAN SAYS:​*_
"Pick a card -- any card!"​*
Deal me in!​*


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm in too! I had a great time doing it last year.


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

As I said in the other thread....I'm In ! lol


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh yes, sounds like fun I'm in too.


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Count me in!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay, i love this!! count me in for sure!!


----------



## Thataway (Jul 26, 2010)

Me too!!!! Thank you NOWHINING 

Too much fun. 

Now just a heads up, I have not made a card myself since I was maybe 8 - which has been MANY years ago. I will do my best, but it may be store bought! Just saying...


----------



## zacharybinx (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm In. Guess I'll have to get out the old rubber stamps and embossing stuff. Yay!


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

count me in!! Pm me!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Spookyone wants to join in the fun. Would you please PM her as well? I will be sharing the address I am collecting. But if its not okay I need to know so I do not share it all. THANKS!!!


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

Ooh, count me in as well. I love Halloween cards!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

My cards will all be sent out by the seconed week of September. 

Let me know and I'll be more than happy to actually get it done this year.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Count me in. I've already started designing some cards..


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

pdcollins6092 said:


> Count me in. I've already started designing some cards..




Ooo oooo!!! Count me in for sure now! I secretly hope that PD's "cards" will be calendars -   *BOO!*


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

Count me in .... I had a great time doing it last year.


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

Count me in. PM me your info and Ill be sure to do the same .


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm in pm me your info if you would like a card.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Can I make it easy for anyone that wants to exchange with me and post my info here?
You can still send your info to me through pm but this much easier. 

I'll post my info as soon as someone okays me to....


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

well it's not advised...for security purposes.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm in, I'm in!
I don't want people to feel pressured to send overseas (extra postal costs) so I won't be PMing anyone.
BUT, if you'd like a cool card from the Netherlands and are willing to spend a few extra cents....PM me!

MsM


----------



## lzrdsgal (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi, my name is Pam. I live in Chino California, I would love to exchange cards with you.


----------



## Julianne (Jun 16, 2009)

I am certainly in, would love to exchange cards with y'all!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

You know I am in for sure!!


----------



## HoflyLoster (May 12, 2009)

Yay!! I had a blast with the card exchange last year.
I am in for sure this year. 
PM me if you would like to exchange cards!!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I updated my first post to say sadly I've reached my limit...


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

Halloween Princess - Just replied to your pm, before I came here and saw your post that you are full - if you are, that's fine, I'll take you off my list, no worries!! Just let me know!! 

I have my list from last year still, and I've pm'd several from last year, that are on this thread - I think it's neat to do this every year, with old friends and new!!

I'm missing a couple still - halloweeiner...jen1984....clockwerk....Mystress of the Abyss....are these peeps still around??! I sure hope so. Maybe they'll come to this thread eventually.


----------



## HoflyLoster (May 12, 2009)

giving this a bump...


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

It will be great to send and receive cards looking forward to it PM


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm in. PM me if you're interested!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey guys,
I'm making my last call for anyone that would like a card from me. PM me by friday so I can get started on these things. 

Happy Card Sending,
Rock


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

rockplayson said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm making my last call for anyone that would like a card from me. PM me by friday so I can get started on these things.
> 
> Happy Card Sending,
> Rock


*Me me me!! Sending PM asap!*


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Ahh, what the heck. I'll do more. Who needs limits  If I hadn't already PMd you to trade info, please send me one. I'll go through & try to send some too when I have a bit more time.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Patience patients...*

*Hallow all and just a fiend-ly reminder ( for purely selfish reasons...) that mailing dates/deadlines and live-lines are not until September 30th for cards AND Reaper Gifts...or so I believe? Is true? 

Because I HOPE SO!! My mail pieces will be delivered when this Zombie returns from vacation and has a chance to unearth all the cool and creepy items I stocked up on LAST year - post Halloween!

And you can just ask bethene -- if it's in my basement - you will be happy to receive your items by Christmas!! *
*BOO!*


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

well it turns out that my sister and I are going to make homemade halloween cards. my mom came up with an idea and i was joking about using it as famil christmas cards and i guess you guys will be getting it as halloween cards. arent ideas great!!!???


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey Susieboo, I think the deadline for the secret reaper gifts is September 17th I just checked my Pm from Bethene and that is the case. When are you coming back from vacation and where are you going, I'm just being nosey and wish I could go on vacation.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Im in! Please PM me if you want to exchange!!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

bumping up


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh wow is it that time of year again?? I would love to join in the fun. I can only afford about 15 cards max though. Please pm me if you want to make an exchange of cards with me. I'm from Ontario Canada though so the postage will cost a bit more. I'll send to anyone though!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I've reached my limit of 20. Please don't PM anymore as its difficult for me to say no lol


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

This sounds like fuin!

PM me if you want to exchange!


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm at 13 so far and figure I will go to 20 myself so I need 7 more to send me a PM. I have no problem sending outside of the U.S. so if you live elsewhere don't let that hold you back from sending me a message.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Well I pm'ed a bubch of people so I hope I don't get rejected lol!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I got my first Halloween Card today from one of us!!! YYAAAA!!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Mistress of the Abyss said:


> Well I pm'ed a bubch of people so I hope I don't get rejected lol!


I didnt reject you!!!!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

bumping up again!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

New here and ELH (Erin Loves Halloween) told me about the card exchange! I would love to do this! 

COUNT ME IN & SPOOK AWAY!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm totally in!! Please PM me if you'd like a card. This will be my first card exchange and I look forward to exchanging with you!


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

I still have 4 to go before I reach my limit.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

just giving this a nudge!!


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok Frenchy has got her limit waiting for my last 2 answer for the pm i sent to 2 new people . i think with my list of old people and the new one i have something like 30 cards to send. 

Frenchy


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i have 3 i'm exchanging info with today and four ready to send out. i still have room if anyone is interested.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Thinking I'm at my limit, now I just need to figure out my design don't know where to start.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here are a couple of cards that I have designed so far. If anyone wants or needs to use them feel free save them and print. 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/pdcollins6092-albums-halloween-cards.html


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

pd, those are very nice cards.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

Had fun last year, I'm in


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Okay. We thought we were going to make our cards, but Spookyone has been soo busy its CRAZY for her. PM her and tell her to slow down will ya? So we are working on our cards and hoping to mail them out soon.

Bump it!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm at 31 & just sent 2 more PMs. I better knock it off  I am stopping at 35.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I still have some slots open....where all the Canadians at? Only folks from the good old US have contacted me lol....anyone can drop me a PM I will trade with you....


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

I am at 35 but I am still dragging Lisa 48317,tumblindice,Zacharybinx,Rockplayson,Catzilla. I need address on them or a confirmation on old address. We are rockin and rollin now.


----------



## rubyc (Sep 2, 2010)

I want to join too... I can probably get mine done this weekend, so send me a pm... I think my limit is 10 this year, but who knows....

US only


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Sounds Spooky Fun!! PM me if you want to exchange cards with me (Be sure and let me know if you want me to avoid the religious aspect. I wont be offended) Happy Halloween and Blessed Samhain from The Druidess


----------



## rubyc (Sep 2, 2010)

can't figure out this forum...


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

OK everybody I have reached my limit of 25 and need to withdrawal from anymore card requests. I don't want to get over my head since I haven't come up with an idea for my card. I probably will start mailing out my cards the beginning of October instead of September, also want to say thanks to everyone who wanted to exchange cards .


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

rubyc said:


> can't figure out this forum...


What can I help you with?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

rubyc said:


> can't figure out this forum...


I replied to your PM, if you didn't get it let me know


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

At my limit. I am still waiting on a few confirmations from a few I requested, so I am shutting my list down. Thanks to all who responded, but I need to save money to buy more Halloween stuff for home! LOL


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I think I have reached my card limit, though I have a couple PMs out that I have not had responses to yet. I think I'll be sending out toward the end of September. I better get to work on those cards!

Thanks to all the participants. This is a lot of fun!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

this will be my first exchange. If i make the cards do they need to look super professional or is construction paper okay? PS i'm being totally serious please don't laugh at me.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

katshead42 said:


> this will be my first exchange. If i make the cards do they need to look super professional or is construction paper okay? PS i'm being totally serious please don't laugh at me.


Here is a pic of about half the cards I received last year just to give an idea. Many store bought, some homemade, all great.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

This is my first time exchanging. Im terribly excited. Ive only gotten one pm so far so I have plenty of slots left. Religious or Secular PM me and blessed be!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*cards*



Halloween Princess said:


> Here is a pic of about half the cards I received last year just to give an idea. Many store bought, some homemade, all great.


so which were store bought and which were home made? they all look great! i bought last year, but i only had 15. this year i have a lot more, i got a homemade one last year i really like, and with so many more this year, i'm making mine. 

hey, i received my first card today. whoo hoo


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks that gave me an idea!!! I'm super excited about this yay


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I got my first card today! I was so excited!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi all! I am new this year & have some people to exchange cards with. I have plenty of room for more card exchanges! Even if you're full & would just like to receive another card I'm more than happy just to send you one without receiving one in return! I love Halloween & am just excited I'm not alone & wanna spread the ghoulish love!


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Hearts give me a PM anytime, I still have room to send cards and would love to receive some as well : )


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

bumping it!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Okay. REACHED THE LIMITED!! Spookyone and I are at 68. NO More!! Gads!! hahaha I have to say NO MORE PLEASE! HAVE MECRY!!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Its been so much fun making the cards...almost done!! I hope you all like them. If not...go easy on me. They are made with love


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Druidess I don't care if it's a piece a paper with Happy Halloween written on it! They'll be great! 

Started on mine today! I'll send mine out the 1st week or 2nd week of October. Getting so excited that I think I'll burst!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I finished mine this weekend and now I just have to make it the post office some time this week and mail them. I'm really looking forward to checking the mail for the whole month of October!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Here's a peak at the card I'll be sending. Not as amazing as I'd envisioned but cranking out 40 of these this weekend was a lot of work. Enjoy!


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

That looks did you say you made them do you have a "cricut" love the web at the bottom.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Yes, made them. I am thinking about doing something else to dress them up a bit. I don't have a cricut. It is a craft punch from Martha Stewart. I had to use it 2 1/2 times across the bottom of each card.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

halloween princess, that is beautiful. i'm glad i'm on your list


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

OK everyone I now have 42. but I still need addresses from Zacharybinx, rockplayson, Ruby C and hearts 1003. Any body else???


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Skullie let me know if you got my address please. I sent it to you twice but it's not showing up in my sent messages.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I still got room to send more cards! Fire away ghouls, ghosts, witches & goblins!


----------



## TropicalJewel (Aug 28, 2005)

Had a blast with this last year! Count me in if its not too late. PM's now being accepted. I didn't realize just how far along this is already.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I took a shimmer pen to my spiderwebs & now I feel better about my cards  Just need to address them all.


----------



## rubyc (Sep 2, 2010)

the first 8 of my cards went postal yesterday..


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Oooohhhhh, Halloween Princess, I love your cards. The spider webbing on the bottom is great! Still working on mine.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre (Sep 29, 2007)

Loved all the Halloween cards I got last year! Send a PM if you want to exchange with me.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Halloween Princess WOW!!! FANTASTIC! You are GOOOOD!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Okay guys for thoses who PM me you guys will be getting ya cards any time soon. I do have 5 cards left. PM me if you want. first come, first serve. ha


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Hearts1003 said:


> Halloween Princess WOW!!! FANTASTIC! You are GOOOOD!


You're making me blush. Also, FYI for all in case you wonder why I wrote the sentiment on a sticky note inside the card. It's so you can reuse the card next year if you'd like. Or save it & cherish it forever


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

WELL ALL BE DARN HALLOWEEN PRINCESS! Talk about thinking ahead! A two in one! THAT IS JUST OUTSTANDING!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

hahahaha okay Hearts1003 PM me. I couldnt stop laughing. I didnt think anyone would be PM'ing me by now. Soooo, I have 4 more left to go. Any takers?


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Hearts1003 said:


> WELL ALL BE DARN HALLOWEEN PRINCESS! Talk about thinking ahead! A two in one!


I probably do it since I've participated in card swaps on a card making forum. on there we don't write in the cards.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Nowhining :d


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Ignore above post. Clicked wrong button! 

NOWHINING ~ Glad I made you laugh!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have received 2 cards so far, the first one from Hallorenescene, thanks Hallo, love the witch picture!! a witch was the perfect picture!! the second on one came today from MHooch, thank you Hooch for the card, love the little bear witch(again, me and witches, LOL) and BTW, you are most welcome!!
thanks you guys, you have given me a great start to my halloween season! 
I am going camping next week and am bringing my supplies with me and am going to sit on the picnic table enjoying the great outdoors and make halloween cards! so it will be a week or so before I mail them!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I have an opening for 3 more people? Any takers?


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm late this year, but I'm in! Please PM me if you want to!!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Im full all. Gotta stop somewhere. I have most of my cards made already. Ill be shipping soon. This is so much fun!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i've received 3 cards so far. thanks guys


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

My first card came in the mail today! YAY!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

My cards have been made and will start their journey soon 

warning: my cards are made from recycled crappy paper, cut with a huge kitchen scissors, glued together with elmers glue, written in regular old marker and have holes made with my teeth


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I got my 1st card in the mail today! WAHOOOOOOO!!!!!!!  Got some cards done! If I can keep going at this rate I might be able to send mine out sooner than I thought!

MsMeeple your cards sound SPOOKTACULAR! I'm sure everyone who receives one will love it!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Halloween Princess said:


> I probably do it since I've participated in card swaps on a card making forum. on there we don't write in the cards.


Well no wonder you're so darn flippin good at this card making biz! So buddy.... Got some pointers?!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

MsMeeple said:


> My cards have been made and will start their journey soon
> 
> warning: my cards are made from recycled crappy paper, cut with a huge kitchen scissors, glued together with elmers glue, written in regular old marker and have holes made with my teeth


Wow....mine will look horrid next to those...


----------



## WaltzQueen (Sep 4, 2010)

I'd like a card.
Any one want to trade I'm open till the 1st of October


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I sent out one batch today! Now just gotta finish the rest of them. I've already received several cards. Each one is wonderful! So exciting to get Halloween cards in the mail. Usually its just bills!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

I got my first two today!! yay!! Ill give it a few more then make sure I catch the mailman in oct one day to get the mail...I bet hes confused on the mail to "The Druidess" lol this is fun. Maybe I should dress up? hehe...Great cards btb. Im so impressed. Mine are not so advanced, but ive yet to get glued to any of them  I already have plans to amp up for next year!!


----------



## HoflyLoster (May 12, 2009)

Worked on my cards tonight while watching 'Hocus Pocus'! Planning to send mine out at the end of the month.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Have the day off tomorrow so I'll be starting on cards. 
Thank you to NOWHINGING and HalloweenCreature for there cards. I got them today and they are up on the wall of cards.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I still have some to send out if anyone else wants to pm me!


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

rockplayson said:


> Have the day off tomorrow so I'll be starting on cards.
> Thank you to NOWHINGING and HalloweenCreature for there cards. I got them today and they are up on the wall of cards.


You are very welcome!! I too have loved the cards I've gotten


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I've received several, but am not opening until I get mine in the mail. Thanks to those who have already sent them.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

rockplayson said:


> have the day off tomorrow so i'll be starting on cards.
> thank you to nowhinging and halloweencreature for there cards. I got them today and they are up on the wall of cards.


welcome!!!! :d


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Postal worker demonstrations here!!!
If they don't get their demands met, they plan on striking! Eek!
Glad I got my reaper package already.....hope the cards from the US reach me!


----------



## rubyc (Sep 2, 2010)

received my second card today... thank you Lisa


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I received tow card today, whoo hoo!! I so do love this!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Proud to say I got all my cards set.They just need a postage stamp and me getting off my lay arse to take them to the post box.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I got two more today in the mail! Thanks pdcollins6092 and IckyVicki... BTW I love the halloween nails stuff, even my mother was like "OHHH! ME want some too!"


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I got PD COLLINS!! RUBY C AND LISA Thank you so much. I just sent out 18 today so you will be receiving mine soon.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

I've gotten two already as well. One from Nowhining & Spookyone and the other from Hallo, thanks ladies made my week!!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Tumblindice said:


> I've gotten two already as well. One from Nowhining & Spookyone and the other from Hallo, thanks ladies made my week!!!!


you are welcome!


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

I have got 2 already also one from lisa48317 and the other from rubyc, Thanks y'all. I cant wait to get the rest...


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

*Halloween crad exchange*

I want to exchange Halloween cards!PM with your info!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I am holding off until Oct 1st to send mine. Love receiving them now, but feel weird mailing them in Sept. They'll go out the same day as my party invites.


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

ah, you guys are ahead of me!! I've gotten 3, and will be doing mine this weekend!!


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

I got another one in today from Spookyone & NOWHINING, I loved it. Thanks.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I would also love to participate in the exchange.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Ok sent 18 out yesterday and will be sending the rest out this weekend. I hope you like them!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Thank you cinders, lisa48317, Spookyone & NoWhining, Hallo, MHooch, RC, & pdcollins for the wonderful cards I have received so far. I have to double check that I have who some of these abbreviated forum names are correct. Is RC rubyc? And is Hallo Hallorenescene or halloweeiner?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hallo is hallorenescene, a homemade card with the front being red folded paper and a picture from my haunt, a short message inside


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> hallo is hallorenescene, a homemade card with the front being red folded paper and a picture from my haunt, a short message inside


And it is a LOVELY card I must say... Thanks hallo for such a sweet greeting. I took it with me on vacation just to keep my spirits high for the pending madness!
My cards will not go out on September 30th if all goes well ... so stay tuned!


----------



## Halloween 2012 (Sep 3, 2009)

Ive sent all my cards out, all hand made and put together by yours truly. Hope you all enjoy them.


----------



## Halloween 2012 (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh, and thanks for mine NOWHINING and SPOOKYONE, loved it, had a good laugh at those song titles!


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

Bump...

Anyone still looking to exchange? I have plenty more I can do!!


----------



## rubyc (Sep 2, 2010)

if you received a card from RC, that is me....



Halloween Princess said:


> Thank you cinders, lisa48317, Spookyone & NoWhining, Hallo, MHooch, RC, & pdcollins for the wonderful cards I have received so far. I have to double check that I have who some of these abbreviated forum names are correct. Is RC rubyc? And is Hallo Hallorenescene or halloweeiner?


----------



## natoween (Sep 15, 2010)

PM and I will send you a handmade card! So fun! As they come in, Ill post them on my blog


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i have received 5 so far, and i still have 6 to make and send. they are all so different and cool. gobby, how many do you have this year?


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Sorry I have not responded before now. If I sign into this place I will never get my cards done. I just have not had much time this year. Any how My first big wave of card went out. the only one I have now are the late entries I have recieved Spookyone's,Lisa 48317's, Halloween2012's, Nowhining's, PD Collins6092 and Hallorenescene's. All look great and I have them hanging in my living room.


----------



## Angelique_NM (Aug 6, 2010)

I’d love to participate in the Halloween card exchange. I’m from South Australia and I'm willing to send overseas to anyone else who is willing to exchange cards internationally so PM me and let me know  I‘ve never exchanged Halloween cards before (Halloween cards aren’t really available here as far as I know, any I send will be homemade) so I‘d like to do at least a couple.

angelique_nm


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Angelique_NM said:


> I’d love to participate in the Halloween card exchange. I’m from South Australia and I'm willing to send overseas to anyone else who is willing to exchange cards internationally so PM me and let me know  I‘ve never exchanged Halloween cards before (Halloween cards aren’t really available here as far as I know, any I send will be homemade) so I‘d like to do at least a couple.
> 
> angelique_nm



Hallow Angelique! Will PM my address and would love to exchange cards with you - between the US and Down Under, we should be able to get some Halloween cards going! BOO!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Special thanks to Carders*

Hallow all ! Just wanted to report that I have been getting some fantastic cards from everyone - especially my very first card that came from hallorenescene. So special. 
Even NoWhining and her accomplice Spookyone took time out from her whining about Secret Reaper to send a great card!  PDCollins has a design gift to be sure -- sucha lovely poem and beautiful design... and WOW cinders!! I LOVE what you can do with pumpkin seeds and a machete!! And that is one MEEEEN looking candy corn!! LOL Just a wonderful card! Oh - and ICKYVICKI! that was sooo sweet to send a card with that "little something" extra - and I know YOU know what I am talkin' 'bout girlfriend! 

Thanks to all - I am thinking up a creative "hanger" to display them and will thank you now for the ones I receive since WOW! there are sooo many participating and this is my first official Halloween Card Exchange! 

This is one way to keep me on my Halloween Forum Diet for sure! 

PS - Mine will go out in early October...


----------



## natoween (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey everyone! Thanks for visiting my blog and I will reply soon with my address!

Again, I'll send you a card and then post yours on my blog!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

hallowsusieboo said:


> hallow all ! Just wanted to report that i have been getting some fantastic cards from everyone - especially my very first card that came from hallorenescene. So special.
> Even nowhining and her accomplice spookyone took time out from her whining about secret reaper to send a great card!  pdcollins has a design gift to be sure -- sucha lovely poem and beautiful design... And wow cinders!! i love what you can do with pumpkin seeds and a machete!! And that is one meeeen looking candy corn!! Lol just a wonderful card! Oh - and ickyvicki! that was sooo sweet to send a card with that "little something" extra - and i know you know what i am talkin' 'bout girlfriend!
> 
> Thanks to all - i am thinking up a creative "hanger" to display them and will thank you now for the ones i receive since wow! There are sooo many participating and this is my first official halloween card exchange! :d
> ...




hahahahahahahahahahahahahhahaaaa. Awww you sweet talker yoo!
:d


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

O got a card from Katshead42 today, I love it, a cemetery pictures, I love old cemeteries!!!!thank you!!!!!


----------



## Angelique_NM (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm starting to make my cards next week, anyone else want to exchange with someone from Australia? I have room for another one.

angelique_nm


----------



## WaltzQueen (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm outta room fellas. Maybe next year?


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*I'm in if anybody wants to exchange. I know, I know. I'm late in the game this year for everything, but at least I'm here! I've missed you all*!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey sounds like fun and I need more friends so I'm in if it's not too late.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Got a great card from ELH today, many thanks it made my day!!!!!


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

My cards are all handmade, no two alike, and all heading to the mail in the morning! Whew, I made it!

So far I've received cards from NOWHINING/Spookyone, Halloweencreature, and lisa48317. Thanks so much ladies- you were quick, and the cards are all wonderful.


----------



## Angelique_NM (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey all,

I've reached my limit now. I can't wait to begin work on them, I will start the designs tonight  Thanks to all who are exchanging with me 

angelique_nm


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Received a great card from katshead42 yesterday & a beautiful one from Skullie today. Not sure how my husband's going to feel when he gets home from work to see I'm already displaying Halloween cards


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Got a few today from Msmeeple, Skullie.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I have one more opening if someone wants a card from Me and Spookyone. PM me!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

BTW I gotten a card from Skullie, Ms.Meeple and Katshead 42. THANKs!!!!! ME LIKEY!


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

Not sure if I'm late, I did this 2 years in a row already!
But I'm open for any card exchanges, mainly USA though, but, just PM me.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I got cards from Halloweencreature and skullie!! thank you!! loved them!!!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Today I gotten fromJulianne, moonbaby345 and Halloweencreature. Thanks! Made my day since I thought I was being REAP only it was for my sister, Spookyone.


----------



## WaltzQueen (Sep 4, 2010)

I got my card from NoWHining today. My cards should be going out within a week.

Cards are on delay.
Will send as soon as possible.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow!! good morning!! Ive been down with a migraine and the kids found the cards. sorry guys. some of you will be getting store bought cards now but theyve already been replaced and they should be going out this week...


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Okay I am super late with this, but if there is any room for one more we have two weeks left and I would love to exchange cards. PM ME! I would love to hear from you and send you a card. Other countries okay too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

So far I received cards from rubyc, lisa48317, hallorenescene, skullie, ELH, katshead42 & pdcollins6092...Loved them all! Hope to get mine out soon.


----------



## natoween (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey everyone! I have room for about 5 more handmade cards! Lets trade! Again, as soon as they start coming in, Im going to post them on my blog!


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

first batch went out today!


----------



## Wicked Vampyre (Sep 29, 2007)

I will be mailing out my greeting cards last week of this month =)


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I got my cards today from bellelostdrake and Blumpkin! LOVE IT!!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I only sent out one small batch so far. I still need to finish most of them. I got the postage stamps though!


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

So Far i got card from Lisa, Skullie, Nowhinning and Spookyone, Rene .Thanks a lot i will send mine end of the month except the one overseas they are already gone 

Frenchy


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

sent out three of mine last week...ten or so more just now...the rest are goin out probly later this week. hope the few of you who ended up gettin home made ones before the rug rats destroyed um liked em...


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

*Hello Friends....*

*My apologies to everyone who has PM'd me to exchange cards...for some unknown reason 'UNTIL TODAY' I could not get on this site for at least a month maybe more !*

*Again....I do not know what happened, but I do know I'm back and can send out at least 16 cards.*
*I will go through all the PM's I have & reply asap.*

*Again....my apologies







*


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

No problem, Catzilla. I got your PM, too. If you want to exchange, just sent me your address.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Also to everyone else, I have not forgotten you. I plan to send my cards out once it is October. I have received numerous cards and love them. I open them and have just been stashing them in a drawer until I start putting up my Halloween decor. Then I will display them. I have received some really neat cards so far. I love you guys!


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

mine will be going out shortly,been alot going on,been sick as usual,mom been in the hospital with mrsa,just wanted to let ya know that I didn't forget anyone


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I got a card today from the Giggle Fairy! Thank you its really cute. I have my cards on my doorway in the livingroom from all whom sent me a card. =}


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

printersdevil said:


> No problem, Catzilla. I got your PM, too. If you want to exchange, just sent me your address.


Done Deal my friend.....I sent a PM to everyone who PM'd me and I will get them out once my Halloween labels arrive


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I just got kind of caught up with my prop building and now have time for some card exchanging. I know most of you are already full up...but if anyone would like to exchange cards with me I am doing about 15. Send me a PM and I will exchange info with you. 

CAt... I love your little flying witch icon.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your mom Shedevil. Hope she's doing better. I had told everyone I wasn't sending until October 1st but I got tired of them taking up space on my table so I stuck them in the mail yesterday.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I got cards from MsMeeples, GiggleFairy, Julianne, and bellelostdrake, thank you all, I so love coming home to cards!!


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

JustWhisper said:


> I just got kind of caught up with my prop building and now have time for some card exchanging. I know most of you are already full up...but if anyone would like to exchange cards with me I am doing about 15. Send me a PM and I will exchange info with you.
> 
> CAt... I love your little flying witch icon.


Thank You....I snatched it up off the web to use on my site....figured it would go over well here


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

JustWhisper said:


> I just got kind of caught up with my prop building and now have time for some card exchanging. I know most of you are already full up...but if anyone would like to exchange cards with me I am doing about 15. Send me a PM and I will exchange info with you.
> 
> CAt... I love your little flying witch icon.


*Hallow Just Whisper! If you are still game - I'll bite! Send me a PM! BOO!*


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

LilsheDevil said:


> mine will be going out shortly,been alot going on,been sick as usual,mom been in the hospital with mrsa,just wanted to let ya know that I didn't forget anyone


Hope your Mom feels better soon! MRSA is some nasty stuff! Prayers and/or thoughts going out to her!


----------



## rubyc (Sep 2, 2010)

Working on my last card this weekend then it will go in the mail on monday


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

lisa48317 said:


> Hope your Mom feels better soon! MRSA is some nasty stuff! Prayers and/or thoughts going out to her!


Thanks lisa48317, She is doing better,at 75 she is a strong person,if she can get through breast cancer twice and thyroid cancer she can get through anything,Thanks so much for thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

frenchy said:


> So Far i got card from Lisa, Skullie, Nowhinning and Spookyone, Rene .Thanks a lot i will send mine end of the month except the one overseas they are already gone
> 
> Frenchy


And arrived! Thanks! Wouldn't be halloween without a card from the card queen Frenchy!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I got a card from Lisa48317 today. Thank you! I will send mine as soon as I am finished.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey ya all.
My last batch of cards will be going out tomorrow.
I'v sent two so far so if you recived your's from me please let me know. It's hard to keep up with this growing thread. 

Thanks,
Rock


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Going to the Post Office with all of mine tomorrow.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

OKAY I AM MAD!! I GOT NO CARDS TODAY IN THE MAIL!! WHATS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE!!?? 


KIDDING!! KIDDING PLEASE DONT SEnD THE FLYING MONKEYS!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

LOL Nowhining you should add me to your list.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

NOWHINING said:


> I got a card today from the Giggle Fairy! Thank you its really cute. I have my cards on my doorway in the livingroom from all whom sent me a card. =}


You're welcome dah'ling!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

And for the late joiners, PM me. I'm still willing to exchange cards. My mailbox has been lonely lately.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

GiggleFairy said:


> You're welcome dah'ling!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

SimplyJenn said:


> LOL Nowhining you should add me to your list.


 
To the friend list? All ready did!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

So far I have received WONDERFUL Halloween cards from: Hallo, ELH, msmeeple, Skullie and EZ, Halloween creature, MHooch, Spookyone and NoWhining.

Thank you all. These cards brighten my day and keep my mailman wondering about me. 

I will get mine underway after the first of October.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I can home from camping with 3 cards in the mail, thank you Halloweeeiner. HaloweenPrincess, and the Druidess, love the cards, thank you, they brightened my day!!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

NOWHINING said:


> To the friend list? All ready did!


Your card exchange list. PM me if you have room. I am happy with the cards that I am making this year.  Friends list is good too.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i have received 10 so far. they are all wonderful.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Today I gotten a card from Halloween Princess, Lilshedevil, Halloweeeiner, digabugsgirl, and Buckaneerbabe. They are just FAB!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

bumping it too!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I finished the rest of my cards and sent them on their way this morning!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I hate that I signed up late for this. Since I have started making my cards, it has gotten me in the holiday spirit and I would love to make more. If anyone else wants to exchange cards, holler at me and let me know. They don't have to be homemade cards of course.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Just finished addressing my cards. Wow, it feels good to have made this progress!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I received cards today from: Halloweeiner and Halloween Princess. Thank you they are great. HP, I laughed tonight after reading that you intentionally used the post-it note. I thought maybe you just forgot to fill it in. LOL


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> I received cards today from: Halloweeiner and Halloween Princess. Thank you they are great. HP, I laughed tonight after reading that you intentionally used the post-it note. I thought maybe you just forgot to fill it in. LOL


I was wondering the same thing myself.. must not want to ruin that pretty card ehh?


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Just sent out 10 more PMs, first round was mailed Friday next batch will go late next week. This indeed fun!


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi everyone. I would love to partake this year again. Please send me a PM if you would like to exchange cards!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> I was wondering the same thing myself.. must not want to ruin that pretty card ehh?


I write in a post it note, so you can reuse the card next year if you'd like. I participate in a lot of card swaps on a card making forum & that's what we do so the cards can be reused. I definitely didn't forget to write in them  Glad my cards are starting to arrive.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Halloween Princess that is an interesting idea with the cards. I bet you get to see some cool ones.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I only have a few people so far. If anyone wants to exchange with me send me a PM.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

WANT TO EXCHANGE CARDS WITH ME AND NOWHINING? GET HOLD OF NOWHINING! Boy she is going to kill me for this!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

grrrr bump it


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, started making my cards, I am a beginner so bear with me guys! lots of love went into them though!!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Anyone recive any of my cards yet? They are in an orange envolope with lot's of stickers on the back.


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

I will be completing my cards end of this week so if anyone who hasn't messaged me yet would still like to exchange I'd be thrilled to do so  

Send me a PM and we can swap info! I'm getting so excited! Was so much fun last year too.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I have done 81 or 82 cards already... I think i am insane for this!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I bet your house is decorated though. LOL


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Got a really cool card from tumblindice! Thanks!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

printersdevil said:


> Got a really cool card from tumblindice! Thanks!


Same here! Mine came yesterday. Thanks tumblindice!


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

anyone else want to exchange cards pm me....been busy dealing with my mom being sick,now it's my turn,just had a needle biopsy done,trying to keep busy and my mind off of negative thoughts! sooo,with that being said...I am ready to send more cards out!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

tumblindice! LOVE THE CARD!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

rockplayson said:


> Anyone recive any of my cards yet? They are in an orange envolope with lot's of stickers on the back.


 
I did today you sweet talker!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Tumblindice....got your card today.
My partner is taking the first flight to the US to kick some butt  lol

MsM


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I got your card Rockplayson, thank you ~ 
also got one from tumbleingdice and Just Whisper, thank you all! it made my day!!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

im up for more cards lol its better than christmas cards heheheheeh btw thanks to those i have gotten a card from (halloweencreature, julianne,giggle fairy, moonbaby345, bellclostdrake,skullie an EZ, MsMeeple, katshead42 roberts) and including what my sister had send out as well lol


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Spookyone you need to check your PMs deary


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

simplyjenn said:


> spookyone you need to check your pms deary


 
yeah spookyone! Check your pm!! :d


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

BTW I just sent out a batch today. Be on the lookout.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Loving the mail these days! Got cards today from Rockplayson and Cinders. Thank you both. 

Rock, are you a Texan transplanted elsewhere? Hook 'em horns! I loved 'em, too. Last week they were a little hard to love, but this week is the REAL game as we whup up on the Sooners. I live just a few miles from Oklahoma and have many Okies for friends---not so much this coming weekend! We used to get tickets to the game when I worked for the newspaper. Now, we usually either stay home and watch on tv or go to the State Fair that day and listen to the crowd roar all day.

Cinders, that card was really great. I love the seeds.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Still looking for card exchangers. Any takers? PM me.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

MsMeeple said:


> Tumblindice....got your card today.
> My partner is taking the first flight to the US to kick some butt  lol
> 
> MsM


Bawhaaaaaa!!!!! I just re-paid the favor!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Tumblindice said:


> Bawhaaaaaa!!!!! I just re-paid the favor!


No problem....once he gets there just distract him with booze and women. He'll forget the reason he came  lol


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Recieved wonderful cards from:Skullie,Cinders,Halloweeenier,nowhining,Tumblindice.

Thank you!


----------



## WaltzQueen (Sep 4, 2010)

Sent out all of my cards in one go as of noon today, sorry for the wait, all.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I have another batch of cards going out in a few days. If you're not already on my list of recipients and would like to be, PM me.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

"Hello. My name is Laurie and I'm totally lame for not sending out cards yet. But I WILL. Scout's honor! I've just been putting paperwork and laundry, dinners and bathtimes...beating the cat for clawing the wallpaper, before them. (Okay, I didn't really beat her. But she was scared, by Jove!). Anyway, they'll be out within the week."

"HI, LAURIE!"


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Today I got no cards...... WAHHHHH!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I got yours though, thank you and spookyone


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

MsMeeple said:


> No problem....once he gets there just distract him with booze and women. He'll forget the reason he came  lol


Your all right in my book MsMeeple, too bad no one reads my book!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Been swamped with life goes on things. Have my cards all ready and will be getting them out this weekend. Still have some spots if anyone wants to PM me for an exchange. 

Stinkerbell


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm workin on sending mine out right now, or when I get done with this post should I say ! lol

Thank You for those I have received


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Red Hollows. You made my night,  last night when I came home from school and Urgent Care when I fractured my foot. I fell off the bloody sidewalk


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

That sux NOWHINING, I'm sorry about your foot.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

No cards todayI'm still waiting on 4 or 5 cards.Hope I get them all.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

My goal is to get mine out this weekend. Sorry for being lame. Of course, I have not gotten any yet either, so I guess I am okay. (Except No whining and spooky, thanks)


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry JustWhisper I ran out of paper and mine are handmade, but I promise I am getting to them. Yours is next.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> Red Hollows. You made my night,  last night when I came home from school and Urgent Care when I fractured my foot. I fell off the bloody sidewalk



*Oh, I'm glad my card added a little 'sparkle' to your day. I hope your doing better. I had that same type of week last year around this time. No more hurting yourself. *


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I didnt get anything today either.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

The Red Hallows said:


> *Oh, I'm glad my card added a little 'sparkle' to your day. I hope your doing better. I had that same type of week last year around this time. No more hurting yourself. *


 

I didnt plan this!! I cannot even believe this happen to me!!


----------



## Catatonic (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi ya'll... can I still get involved in this???


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I am so sorry to the folks who messaged me...sending mine out this weekend...school is kicking me in the ass with homework, assignments and I have been volunteering at college as well...I did manage to get two cards I think so far...still not opened mind you...once I open them and find out who sent them I will thank you personally and in the thread : )


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Catatonic said:


> Hi ya'll... can I still get involved in this???


 Surer you can. PM me if you wanna exchange cards and address.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Sending my cards out next week! I HAVE LOVED EACH & EVERY CARD I HAVE RECEIVED! I have gotten so many already! Thank you all!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

bump da bump


----------



## Antimars (Jan 6, 2010)

I will be sending mine on Monday!


----------



## WaltzQueen (Sep 4, 2010)

No cards today or the whole week. Waiting, like a good ghost should


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I got a great card today from Lilshedevil. Thank you. I love doggies~


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

Mine go out tomorrow....

I can send about 5 or 6 more if anyone wants more cards ?


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Catatonic said:


> Hi ya'll... can I still get involved in this???


Ooo PM me, too! I still have a couple to make anyway...


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*I'm getting cards! I'll give a personal thanks in a little bit. Love the cards! Thank you. *


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

bumpINg la da bump


----------



## zacharybinx (Apr 28, 2009)

Sending out Monday The 4th. Got 5 so far, Love them!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

printersdevil said:


> Loving the mail these days! Got cards today from Rockplayson and Cinders. Thank you both.
> 
> Rock, are you a Texan transplanted elsewhere? Hook 'em horns! I loved 'em, too. Last week they were a little hard to love, but this week is the REAL game as we whup up on the Sooners. I live just a few miles from Oklahoma and have many Okies for friends---not so much this coming weekend! We used to get tickets to the game when I worked for the newspaper. Now, we usually either stay home and watch on tv or go to the State Fair that day and listen to the crowd roar all day.
> 
> ...


----------



## undeadrevenge (Aug 1, 2010)

*hmmm*

well i'm in the uk and ill have to make sure i can do overseas cheaply first... and then i'll have to make some cards so...​
i'll be in soon!​


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*Thank you: NoWhining, SpookyOne, Halloween Princess, Katshead42, and Lisa! Love the cards. You're cards have made the Halloween season even a little darker!*


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

The first batch of mine are going out tomorrow. I really apologize for the delay. As silly as it sounds, writing is one of the hardest things for me to do, because of arthritis. 
I can use a saws-all (for short periods) and a hammer (smashed my thumb today, maybe should quit) but can't hold an ink pen. So I can only do a few at a time and only at certain times of day.
So be patient, please. They are coming.

Lilshedevil, I got your card today. I just love it (purr purr). It is so adorable and I was so excited opening it. A halloween card with a kitty on it is one of my favorite things. 
Meow (that means thank you in kitten).


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Mine will go out today. I have not reached my limit so if anyone still wants to exchange PM me. 

Stinkerbell


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

JustWhisper said:


> The first batch of mine are going out tomorrow. I really apologize for the delay. As silly as it sounds, writing is one of the hardest things for me to do, because of arthritis.
> I can use a saws-all (for short periods) and a hammer (smashed my thumb today, maybe should quit) but can't hold an ink pen. So I can only do a few at a time and only at certain times of day.
> So be patient, please. They are coming.
> 
> ...


Just Whisper,I know exactly what you mean as far as arthritis in the hands,I get it often and I think ,Lawdy,I hope they can read what I wrote
Glad you liked the Kitty card,I am sad though,I went to get more and the place I get them no longer carries them,so I have to go and try to find something like them,as I am an animal lover..lol


----------



## baboomgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

Still have plenty of slots available for card exchanges if anyone would still like to. Shoot me a PM with your address and we can exchange First batch going out today. Thanks to all whom I received cards from already...they are awesome!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

NOWHINING said:


> Red Hollows. You made my night,  last night when I came home from school and Urgent Care when I fractured my foot. I fell off the bloody sidewalk


Did you get "THE SHOE" ????


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

For those of you in the us and canada who are still waiting for a Canadian card it will go on friday some small problem showed up and this week i will solved them but definitely they are going on friday .

Frenchy


----------



## HoflyLoster (May 12, 2009)

Mine got sent out today. Here was a pic of some of the cards I received from a week or so ago. Now most of them are hanging arround my doorway!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

gigglefairy said:


> did you get "the shoe" ????


 
by shoe if you mean like this big black boot brace then yes i did :d


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hofly, nice pic. i sent out 40 so far. and as of late, i have received 13. and not a one is the same, and i love them all.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

I am sending out my last batch this week.


----------



## Yoohaloo (Sep 5, 2008)

4 Cards left to send. Anyone happy to exchange cards with someone from the UK? Please PM me if so

Thanks

Y


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am still making mine, slowly! I better get out my over seas ones right away, before I finish so to make sure they get there,


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

bumping it!


----------



## icezombie (Sep 7, 2009)

I am looking to do a 2 for 2. One for me and one for my mom, 2 separate addresses. If interested, send me your address and you will get 2 cards from 2 different people (me and mom) in exchange for the 2 you send. My mom loves Halloween, but she is not very good at the internet so I figured I would help her out. Thank you and Happy Halloween !!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

la bump de bump da


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Just sent you a PM icezombie! I am making mine and have not found the right envelopes so my envelopes are NOT CUTE so if you get a card from me, don't look at the envelope.  And I hope you like the card.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

To all those I have promised to exchange with, my sincerest apologies for the delays! I have been sooo busy and had not had much of a chance to send them off yet. 

I will do so tomorrow though and hope you like them as I did yours! Thank you to those who have sent mine way in advanced whille giving me that much needed inspiration and smiles!


----------



## icezombie (Sep 7, 2009)

SimplyJenn said:


> Just sent you a PM icezombie! I am making mine and have not found the right envelopes so my envelopes are NOT CUTE so if you get a card from me, don't look at the envelope.  And I hope you like the card.


ha ha. No problem, looking forward to it. Thank you !!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks icezombie, sent you a return PM.

I wish I had time and hands that worked so I could make my own cards this year. I love making cards. The biggest problem for me is that I get so obsessed, just like when I make props, that it is not unusual for it to take me all day to make one card. But I do really love it so much. I am just sending out store bought cards, but the sentiment I write in it is home made.

I got 2 out today and I am sending out some more tomorrow.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well. I am a beginner card maker, so be gentle, I made 3 more last night, after loading the 5th wheel for 3 days with all my Halloween stuff I am so tired when I get in, I actually enjoy making cards, but the time consumption, I might go back to buying them, , but I love the hand made ones so am trying it, not sure how well I did yet,


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I did store brought cards becuz one plan failed. grrrrrrr


----------



## Thataway (Jul 26, 2010)

I am making my cards also, as I said earlier, I havent made my own cards since I was 8. So after a 32 year hiatus I am finding this is actually quite fun and a huge exercise for my motor skills. Or a test of my patience... one or the other. 

So please be patient, and when you get them, look at them kinda fuzzy - you know like when your trying to see the "magic pictures" or the hidden picture type? And you will be able to see what I was going for 

There is also NO money, hubby hasnt worked a "JOB" since his accident in 2008 and since my incident - not even odd jobs as he has had to take care of me. So I am making the cards out of fabric sewn, glued, or otherwise attached to cardstock and will run out of cardstock, well, soon, so if you get one that is kinda tan, that is a manilla folder. But everything is made with lots of love, laughter, and even a few... huh???

I have recieved a few cards this past month and they have REALLY helped with boosting morale, thank you guys so much and you will get your card soon I promise!!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

more cards!!!!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I got a great card from katshead42. Thank you!

I got the stamps on mine and they just hit the mail!


----------



## Wicked Vampyre (Sep 29, 2007)

Thank you Lisa48317, Skullie, and Cinders. Love the Creepy Awesome cards! My cards are on there way  Mailed them today.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I love getting Halloween cards!!!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Me too. I like getting any cards. Especially snail mail.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I got a grat card in the mail today, from Stinkerbell and FrogPrince, with a very cool old cemetery picture on the front! thanks guys, I love it!!
I am still workin on mine, plus need $ for the stamps, I am broke at the minute! but they will get there !


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

bethene said:


> I got a grat card in the mail today, from Stinkerbell and FrogPrince, with a very cool old cemetery picture on the front! thanks guys, I love it!!
> I am still workin on mine, plus need $ for the stamps, I am broke at the minute! but they will get there !


 
 SURE BETHENE SURE!


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

hey! 

I'm mailing cards to everyone i mailed to last year. I'm not taking any new names this year since i already have a bunch from last year.

heres my list: If anybody moved please send me your new address if your on my list. =)

halloweenier
halloween princess
halloween goblin
frenchy
bethene
creepy cathy
cinders
clock werk
datura
the goth princess
gothikren
holfly loster
ice zombie
livo liveira
lil she devil
mamawolf2
misttress of the abyss
meeps
omg dan
spirit in the night
skullie
si-cotik
scottish scarer
tropical jewel
vee cat
wicked vampyre


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i sent out 40 [so far], and have gotten 13. love them. i figure more on the way. oh happy day.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Thank you The Quinn Family!
Thank you ZacharyBinx
Thank you Pumpkinhead 625
Thank you Maleficent
Thank you The Auditor
THANK YOU JUSTWHISPER FOR YOUR SWEET THOUGHTS!!!!!!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

NoWhining how is your foot? Are you surviving? I got one from lisa nowhining and spookyone so far.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Got a card today from the Quinn family! Thanks


----------



## Catatonic (Sep 10, 2006)

Just got my first card!! How exciting! Thanks to Sinterbell & Frog Prince. Very cool card!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

SimplyJenn said:


> NoWhining how is your foot? Are you surviving? I got one from lisa nowhining and spookyone so far.


Slowly healing.  I saw the foot dr Tuesday morning and it turn out that I fractured the foot and sprain the ankle at the same time.  I dont think I will be wearig Shape-up shoes anymore.  I am still wearing the Big ol' Boot Brace and hobbling along trying to do my homework, halloween and keeping my house clean.


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

NOWHINING said:


> Thank you The Quinn Family!
> Thank you ZacharyBinx
> Thank you Pumpkinhead 625
> Thank you Maleficent
> ...


Your Welcome...I'll get my daughter in on 'making' next years card, she is very creative


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

no whining, sorry to hear about your foot.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Sent out my last batch of cards today & got 2 in the mail! Woohoo!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

My cards are all winging their way to HF friends. I thought they were put out in the mail yesterday, but DH said the mailman had already come when he went to the mailbox. They are officially on their way today!!!

I received a cute card today from Baboom Girl and Cleaver. Thanks!


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I have been busy with things...sorry to all who messaged me and thank you to those you sent me cards...YOUR CARDS will be mailed today... : ) 

Thanks again folks...I am going to post some pictures on here of the great cards I have received...


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Catatonic..I love the card you made me. Very classy. Thanks so much.

Nowhining...glad you liked the card and message. Hope your foot/ankle continues to heal quickly. Be careful.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> no whining, sorry to hear about your foot.


 
My foot seems to healing up pretty good, thanks for asking.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

da bump bump bump bump!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nowhining, is the bump bump bump you trying to walk? you need to stay off the sore foot now. 
i got two more cards today


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I got 3 cards while I was camping, thank you to the Quinn Family,, Hoflyloster, and baboomgirl and cleaver, thank you so very much!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> nowhining, is the bump bump bump you trying to walk? you need to stay off the sore foot now.
> i got two more cards today


 
NAWW!!!! Its more like thunk thunk thunk hahahahahahaha


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Yea,I am proud of myself,I sent out more cards today,been going through alot of test for my cancer,so been tired...."doubt me not,i shall succeed"..lol,I will get the rest out soon!
I have more cards if anyone else is interested!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Lilshedevil, hope the testing is going well, and even more so, hoping the results are great.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah Lilshedevil get better and do overdo it!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Thank you HoflyLoster, SimplyJenn, Pumpkin Butcher, printerdevil, andmizerella! they are lovely cards.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Yeaaa I am so glad you got it.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I did. thank you.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I got 3 cards todayone from PumpkinButcher, thank you, love the vintage look!!, one from Printersdevil, thank you.love the carved pumpkins!, also from Arlita, thank you, love the little witch! very cool cards guys, I love coming home to cards!

As for my cards I am slowly working on them! sorry it is taking so long, but each one is unique and different, not that they are all that cool, I am new at this, that is also why taking so long!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I got cards today from Pumpkin Butcher and Mizerella. Thank you both. 

I am so amazed at all the different styles of cards. The handmade ones are all so unique and special. I am going to have to give card making a try for next year. But, the bought cards are also all wonderful and there is such a variety of them.

I love getting these!!!


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Thank you Printersdevil for your card,my son was handing it to me and said nope,can't have it until you guess who it's from....I gave him this look,not sure what is was,since I just woke up from my meds,he's like "Sheesh,all you devils are the same"..lol,it made me laugh


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

LOL, to that!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Lisa, Got yours yesterday...the postcard you made was so beautiful. I love the mausoleum you picked for the photo.

The last of mine went out today. I have received only 4 but they are so lovely. I will have to start earlier next year. I want to make mine and also have more people to swap with.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

All right!!!! I didnt get any cards in the last few days....


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay, here's everyone i've gotten cards from
tumblindice, arlita, spookyone and no whining, the druidess, lisa48317, hoflyloster, cinders, julianne, printersdevil, pumpkinbutcher, gigglefairy, halloweenprincess, skullie and ez, msmeeple, halloweeeiner, halloweencreature, spookilicious mama, hearts1003, rikki, frenchy, the halloween goblin, bethene, estertota, hallowsusieboo, dave in the grave, staticinmyhead, dutchessofdarkness 28 so far, should be more on the way. i traded with anyone who pm'd me, sent out about 40 so far.

i got a cute one with a black cat and a pumpkin on the front, store bought, from a patti. but since i have 2 patti's i am exchanging with, and have only received from 1 patti, i don't know which patti i received from. someone give me a clue?


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Hmmmmm...still no cards


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Heart1003, MichaelMyers1, Spookilicious Mama thank you for the cards today!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, I have had a few days with no cards and then today, Wham!

I got cards today from Arlita, Hearts1003, Ice Zombie, Darlene, and Just Whisper. 

I get confused on the ones with only the real names. LOL

Hearts1003, I got TWO from you today. 

They are all great. Thank you so much.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hearts, that's all good, arlita said she liked both my cards.. i have sent out all my cards so far so if someone was supposed to get one and didn't, let me know because arlita got it. lol. and i will send one then


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

*I GOT A CARD!!!*


Hearts1003, thanks for the card, it is soooo cute. I love the dangly little spider.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

JustWhisper said:


> Hmmmmm...still no cards


HEY U !!! send me a PM of yer address and i will make sure you DO GET A CARD !!!!!! lol you should be rolling in cards!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

anyone who wants a card from me, well, pm's work


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Icezombie! I recieved your card Today,Thank you


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

oh,and Lisa48317,I recieved your card too! Thank you


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

thank you Arlita and the Mother of Ice Zombie!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Been a little remiss on thanking a number of folks for cards... it's Oct... I have 3 "haunts" to set up and as usual mom has her "annual" hospital stay and tons of doctor appointments for follow-ups... Not one to mess with tradition but going to move Halloween to say March to fake mom out next year...

Thanks to Ice Zombie & Ice Zombie's mom, Halloween Princess, NoWhining & Spookyone, Baboomgirl, Skullie, Catatonic, Hearts1003, Lisa48317 for the cards I have received so far.

Stickerbell


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

No cards today...


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

I FINALLY got my cards sent out Friday. My apologies on delays to those I exchanged with. Normal busy life and my addled brain prevented me from getting them to the post office but I swear they are now en-route! 

I already received cards from:

ICEZOMBIE
HEARTS1003
CATATONIC
LISA48317
SIMPLYJENN
JUSTWHISPER
THE RED HALLOWS

And I loved them all!! Well, except Red's glitter fest all over my desk, but it still made me laugh even when I took a shower and found a piece on my face...and when I cleaned and found it under my keyboard...and a piece on my cat later that day...and...LOL you get the picture!  Thanks guys/gals!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Brimstone, that is so funny. But fun. Glad you got my card.


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

yay i got my first halloween card from wicked vampyre =) thank you hun. i sent all of mines out friday i hope everyone gets theres especially the international people i know its long over due =p


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

I have received alot fo cards and the last few weeks and want to thank everyone that has sent me one. I have NOT sent out any of my cards. I really hope to have them out soon. But building and finishing touches for my halloween party is taking a ton of free time up !!! SORRY !!! Bare with me they will be out soon !!!!


----------



## Wicked Vampyre (Sep 29, 2007)

Thank you Hoflyloster and Hearts1003. Love your Cards!


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

sent more cards out this morning,and recieved cards from: runs with vampires,darleen shea and Halloween goblin

Thank you


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Thank you Brimestonewitch, The Halloween Goblin, Ice Zombie and Frenchy! I love them!


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm sorry I'm so late mailing mine, but they're homemade and it took longer than I thought it would. They should be in the mail today.

And thank-you to everyone who has sent cards to me! My niece opens them with me and she's enjoying them as much as I am!!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

I want to let people know for those whom send me card.... Thank you!!


----------



## Angelique_NM (Aug 6, 2010)

I’ve received cards so far from Nowhining, Spookyone, The Red Hallows, Cinders and Lisa48317  Thank you all. I sent out my cards yesterday so they are on their way  The guy at the post office estimated 5 days to arrive but the website said from 6-10 days. So they should be there soon, let me know when you get them so I know that you have received them  Sorry for the delay, as I’ve been unwell for a few weeks and only just started to get better a week or so ago. They are all home made and I put a lot of effort into each one so I hope you all enjoy them as much as I have enjoyed the ones that you have sent. And yes I did love the card The Red Hallows even though I looked sparklier than a Cullen after opening it lol

angelique_nm


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

that is okay. we shall look forward to getting them anyway


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Got cards from Darleen Shea ( a most adorable card with such cute adornments) and icezombie (I love the little ghost) and Brimstonewitch (you did a great job making my card). Thank you all for making my week special.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have received several cards in the last few days. I do so love getting them!
I got one from runs with vampires, ( I love the poem, I have used it too, ) ,Brimstonewitch, love the way it is "doubled", Frenchy, so cute!!, wicked Vampyre,, love the vintage!!Darlene Shea, love the witch stickers!!, The Halloweengoblin, "Gobby", who doesn't love Peanuts!!,Hearts 1003, FABULOUS witchy stickers!, Mizzerella,with a awesome spider and web,, one from Icezombie, love the hauntedhouse/ghost!and also one from buckeneerbabe, that had my flyiing monkeys and the wicked witch of the west on it!! , adore it!! thank you all so much,
mailed some of mine yesterday, will mail the rest tomorrow, i hope that the ones for Canada and over seas get there on time!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

Sent cards out this morning. Sorry they ended up going out so late ....It's been a bad month! Hope you all get them in time!!!


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

i got 2 cards this week from halloween goblin and lil she devil thank you so much! =)


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

static in my head, sorry you've had a bad month. hope all our cards brighten you up.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

I got a card from Jen 1984 today.Love it!These home made cards are the best!To bad I'm not that creative and just sent you a store bought oneIt's part of my Halloween display in my dining room window now.You know what,it would be a good idea for people to start posting pictures of the cards they receive.I would love to see what cards people have been making and sending out.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I received a card yesterday from Jen1984, thank you Jen, VERY cool card!


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank-you! And I don't care if they're homemade or store bought - I LOVE getting them! And it's double the fun, because my niece opens them for me.

By the way - each card has a different movie poster on the front. No two are alike.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Got my adorable card from Beth today. Thank you so much. I really love it.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I got one from you JW. I loved it and a kind message inside as well.  Thank you


----------



## natoween (Sep 15, 2010)

OMG! I have all my cards made and just need to send them! TOmorrow, I make time! I love the few I've gotten


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I want to thank the people who sent me cards. They are all so awesome. No two are alike. Here is who I have received cards from so far: Nowhining, Spookyone, printersdevil, Lisa48317, Catzilla Quinn, Norwayreaper, baboomgirl, lilshedevil, Timblindice, Bethene, icezombie and mom, Hearts1003, Brimstonewitch, JustWhisper and Kymmm. 

I have finished sending out all of my cards. If you haven't gotten yours yet, it should be there soon. I have to say thanks to the Martha Stewart people, that is where I got the card idea from. I LOVE their edge punches and the guides that are with them.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

SimplyJenn said:


> I got one from you JW. I loved it and a kind message inside as well.  Thank you


I am glad you liked it. You are very welcome.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

So how is everyone displaying their multitude of cards? Here are mine!


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

lisa48317 said:


> So how is everyone displaying their multitude of cards? Here are mine!


I see my cardIt's not worth taking a picture of my cards as I only have 10.How many cards did you get?


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I think 10 is worth taking a picture of if you don't mind my opinion. Please post, I bet they are nice.

Lisa!!! I see my card! That is so much fun, I love it! I will take a pic when I can find a functioning camera. I stuck it on a little wall next to the bar and used masking tape so it won't peel off the paint.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Ok,here are the cards but there are only 9.I'm waiting on one more.Love the homemade black movie poster one on the bottom.It's a movie poster picture from Mirrors.I think the homemade cards I like best but I like them all


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm still missing cards from 8 people  
Thinking maybe they got lost or there wasn't enough postage to make it over here.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I like your cards moon they look good by the glass.


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

I sent all mine out 2 weeks ago...again many thanks for all the cards sent to me as well


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

I hate to sound like a broken record but I have to say I am sorry again for not getting back to everyone on their cards. My God mother died and I had to beg,borrow, and steal my way to Kentucky for the funeral. I was not back two weeks when my brother took ill. He lives alone and is about five hours away. So I jumped in the car and drove down. I got back in time to have my friend talk me into haveing the halloween party. They had the party I just supplied the place and decorations. I am getting tooooo old for this. But I think I have received everyone's cards and I have them hanging in my living room. They are all so very special. Thanks you one and all.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

skullie, i hope you have a gentler rest of october. sorry to hear it's been so rough. 
lisa and moon, i love all your card displays. i see a few duplicates of what i have. 
i think 9 cards are well worth displying too.
i have mine set out in a witch napkin holder. i use it for a card holder. i LOVE all my cards. thanks everyone. i have about 23 so far. i'm expecting a few others. maybe today another.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

moonbaby345 said:


> I see my cardIt's not worth taking a picture of my cards as I only have 10.How many cards did you get?



I admit I got a bit happy with the card exchange - I think I sent out like 40 or so. Maybe next year I'll show some restraint - or maybe not! LOL! 

Go ahead & post yours!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I just got cards from Yoohaloo and Jen1984. I LOVE THEM! Thank you


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Got cards from Printersdevil and SimplyJenn today. Felicia...the pumpkins on my card are so cool, very bright and cheery in a spooky kind of way. I love it ever so much. Jenn....what can I say? You went above and beyond. I simply adore the card you made me. How did you make that coolacious web border? And I love the unique way you folded it. Just Jenntastic!! Thank you both for remembering me.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I am so glad you got it JW. That makes me super happy that you like it. The idea came from Martha Stewart, I thought they were cute. She has these awesome border punches at Michael's that are super user friendly and even has a place to line up the web so that you get it just right. If you get it, make sure you get the matching corner punch for the corners. It will make a huge difference. Not super easy on the hands if you do it all in one sitting, important to take a break now and then.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I got two cards a couple of days ago and don't think I posted about them. Thanks to Bethene and Frenchy for the cards.

I have so enjoyed this exchange.

I was cleaning my car out on Friday and found several cards that I had dropped when I mailed them awhile ago. So I sent them on. I see today that someone got one of them. Yea! I am distressed though that two of them were international cards. So a couple will be late. I am sorry, but they are on the way. Hopefully, they will help extend the great day for them!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i didn't get any today. sad


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*YOU know who you are...!*

*Hallow all you card sending wonderkinds!! I have been remiss in giving thanks out-loud here on HF to all that exchanged cards with me. I must tell you - getting REAL mail these days is a real treat, isn't it?! I mean honestly, could Ken Burns have done all those great documentaries with out hand written letters of love between civil war soldiers and their loved ones back home?  How can you put an e-mail in a memory box or a scrap book anyway?! Besides - you can't send glitter via computer!! (Well - Gobby and Spooki-Mama seem to know how  )
LOL

Anyboo -- I think I will make all your brains freeze a moment by thanking the real you! ~~~~~ :

Special thanks to Rene, Wayne, Michelle, Kim, Cindy, Felicia, Anita, Holly, Beth, Therese, Laurie, Jenelle,Lisa,Patti, Paul, Liz, Bill, Kareena, January, Arlita, Mary Jo & Co., Athena, and "Rock!" (if you don't see your name here, and you sent me a card, say a month ago, you can blame my senior gray matter -- or my wacky mail carrier!  )

Whether hand made or store bought -- each card was sheer joy to receive (and when all that confetti and glitter kept falling into my lap... it was a surprise to say the least!) and all make a lovely display on my kitchen wall where I can view them easily and show them off to friends and visitors this weekend - right where all the action will be come Halloween party time!
*
I have sent out (on 10/21) all those that invited me to make the exchange - and I hope you all receive them soon. A few overseas ones may take longer. We shall see! PLEASE tell me if you don't get a card and expected one from me. (I am sure I can send one to you by...hmmm -- say New years Eve!! ) I may have misplaced an address or mangled my Forum PM's so that I didn't keep track of folks card requests... my bad if I missed you. )

*Thanks to everyone for the time and talent you shared in sending cards to me. It's such a great way to build on the excitement of the season as Halloween gets closer ... closer...CLOSER...* *BOO!  *


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

You have one coming from me too SusieBoo, should be any day now. I like the list of people who received so that we know if you guys got it or not.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i save my cards so, i probably sound silly here, but i glued the confetti to the inside of the card so when you open it you enjoy the confetti as glued. i love the little confetti and can't see throwing it. i'm babysitting right now, can't wait to go to the post office for maybe another card


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I got a card from HalloSusieBoo! Thank you!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *Hallow all you card sending wonderkinds!! I have been remiss in giving thanks out-loud here on HF to all that exchanged cards with me. I must tell you - getting REAL mail these days is a real treat, isn't it?! I mean honestly, could Ken Burns have done all those great documentaries with out hand written letters of love between civil war soldiers and their loved ones back home?  How can you put an e-mail in a memory box or a scrap book anyway?! Besides - you can't send glitter via computer!! (Well - Gobby and Spooki-Mama seem to know how  )
> LOL
> 
> 
> ...


*

Speak of the devil and her card arrives....as if virtual torment wasn't enough haha*


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

MsMeeple said:


> Speak of the devil and her card arrives....as if virtual torment wasn't enough haha


* I live to serve you MsMeeple ---- ("It's a cookbook! )

 BOO!

*


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> I got a card from HalloSusieBoo! Thank you!


*So glad it made it through Texas customs!! LOL
Bugs and Hisses and Best Witches PD!*


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

SimplyJenn said:


> You have one coming from me too SusieBoo, should be any day now. I like the list of people who received so that we know if you guys got it or not.


*I am keeping my eye out for it SJ!! (in a jar by the bedside... OL)

*


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

....lol....


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*2010 card exchange*



MsMeeple said:


> Speak of the devil and her card arrives....as if virtual torment wasn't enough haha


i got mine today too.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

After whining to my husband that we didn't receive a single piece of mail yesterday, I got SIX cards today. Thank you to jen1984, lzrdsgal, thataway, hallowsuzieboo, angelique_nm, and static in my head. Some of these hand made cards blow me away! But I love them all. I will take a picture of my display after I hang the ones I received today.

I too went overboard and exchanged with 40ish this year.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I received a great card from static in my head today, thank you so much, I LOVE witches~


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> i save my cards so, i probably sound silly here, but i glued the confetti to the inside of the card so when you open it you enjoy the confetti as glued. i love the little confetti and can't see throwing it.


LOL! Me, too! I taped my confetti inside the cards, but I bet glue would work better! Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*cards*



lisa48317 said:


> LOL! Me, too! I taped my confetti inside the cards, but I bet glue would work better! Glad I'm not the only one!


i'm glad to hear i'm not the only one too. maybe we'll start others doing it too. i always think the confetti is so cute


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

Today I got a postcard with nice Halloween photo from Hallorenescene . Thanks.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*cards*



estertota said:


> Today I got a postcard with nice Halloween photo from Hallorenescene . Thanks.


you're welcome, glad you liked it. i got yours as well. it is my first halloween postcard and i loved the pumpkins on it. thanks also for the sticker of your town. i have a sticker collection and will place it there.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I got one today from Autopsy & Family. WOW, amazing job. Thank you!


----------



## Autopsy (Sep 14, 2010)

Found the thread lol! Thanks, it was all her idea with the webs etc. 

We got yours too (obviosly to you lol) earlier. You did great on that one as well. We loved it. It's our FIRST halloween card ever. So we're definately keeping it and will start a collection. Maybe we can get more involved next year. This year I kinda discovered everything a little late.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who sent me a card. They were truly wonderful, each different and special in its own way. Hope you all got mine. What a great way to start off the season. 
4 days to go hope you have a great haunt!

Cards received:
Cinders
Static in my head
Hallowsusieboo
Angelique_nm
Bethene
Jen1984
Lilshedevil
Hearst1003
Wickedvamplisa
Arlita
Mizerella
Lisa48317
Printersdevil
Baboom girl and cleaver
Hoflyloster
Katshead42
Stinkerbell and Frog Prince
Simply Jen
Halloween Princess
Halloweenier
Skullie and Ez
ELH
Noellelostdrake
Msmeeple
Hallo
Giggle fairy
Peewee Pinson
No whining and Spookyone
Juilanne


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

tumbledice, nice collection there.


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

I received a bunch of awesome cards this year. Attached is my picture of them hanging on the backside of my computer desk. Everyone who comes upstairs gets to see them as they walk down the hall! Thank you everyone who exchanged with me!!

Simplyjenn
Spookyone
Bethene
Jen1984
Katshead42
Estertota
JustWhisper
Hearts1003
The Red Hallows
Catatonic
Lisa48317
Darleen
Icezombie
Nowhining

View attachment 14883


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

shame on me I didnt get my cards out to anyone. Been a tough year. In the beginning I lost my dad and last week my grandmother...so i wasnt in the mood for much. but if no one minds I will go ahead and send them out anyway....albeit so late


----------



## Wicked Vampyre (Sep 29, 2007)

Thank you Bethene, Katshead42, ,Tumblindice Jack and RunswithVampires. I love all your Spooky cards!


----------



## Wicked Vampyre (Sep 29, 2007)

Si-cotik I'm so very sorry for your loss *hugs*


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Si-cotik said:


> shame on me I didnt get my cards out to anyone. Been a tough year. In the beginning I lost my dad and last week my grandmother...so i wasnt in the mood for much. but if no one minds I will go ahead and send them out anyway....albeit so late


That is fine to send them out late. I'm sorry about all your stuff going on. Life happens and can really mess stuff up that you want to do.

I think it is cool that you are still going to do it. I also think it is cool that you communicated with everyone what is going on, that doesn't always happen. Hang in there


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

lisa48317 said:


> I admit I got a bit happy with the card exchange - I think I sent out like 40 or so. Maybe next year I'll show some restraint - or maybe not! LOL!
> 
> Go ahead & post yours!


 
(SNORT) I did 92... still dont know what i was thinking. LMBO!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Okay, I wanted to say, I have really really really enjoyed getting Halloween cards and SO DID MY MOTHER!!! We both want to say THANK YOU!!! It just really made our days....
SO THANK YOU....

13 Ghosts
Halloween 2010
angelique-nm
veecat
Hallowsusieboo! (BTW I've read Spookyone's card... you &*@ LMBO!!)
Ghost Magnet
Tumblindice
Simply Jenn
printerdevil
Mizerella
Hofly Loster
Rockplayson x2
Hearts1003
Frenchy
Spookiliciousmama
Ice Zombie's Mother
Ice Zombie
The Halloween Goblin
Brimstonewitch
The Quinn Family
Stinkerbell&Frog Prince
Baboomgirl and Cleaver
MsMeeple
Katshead42
Witch haze
ELH
cinders
Giggle Fairy
The Wright Family
bellelotsdrake
Julianne
moonbaby345
halloweencreature
Skullie and EZ
Bethene
Jen1984
Lisa48317
Blumpkin
Barcon Samurai
MHooch
Kymmm
Hallo
pdcollins6092
Ickyvicki
the Auditor
Arlita
Pumpkinhead625
Just Whisper
ZacharyBinx
Pumpkin Butcher
Michael Myers
Maleficent
The Red Hallows
digbugsgirl
Lilshedevil
Halloween Princess
Buckaneerbabe
Halloweeeiner
4mygirls

I have two cards here and there is no names on it
I have "Things are kind of dead around here/How's your Halloween looking?" card
and
homemade frankie that says "Can you help with my Bride?"

Once again THANK YOU!!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Jen1984...sorry for the late thank you. I got your card last week, but got busy with my haunt and didn't come on here. I so love it. You did an amazing job. And I was able to identify your card on Brimstonewitch's display immediately, along with SimplyJenn, lisa, and mine of course. 

Hey Jenn, how did you make the webbed border on your cards?


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Martha Stewart punch at Michael's I love it! Make sure if you get it you also get the corner punch as well. They are awesome and worth every penny! I am glad you liked it.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Si cotik, I am so sorry for your loss and family issues. 

I got lost somewhere in the posting of all my cards. If I did not thank you, please accept this as a thanks. Someone moved the newest ones to the all ready posted ones and I got lost. They were all great and I look forward to this exchange next year. I loved being a part of it. My mailman is used to me being a Christmas nut and receiving packages and lots of cards from all over the world. Halloween was a first this year. We always do Halloween, but this was the first for the Secret Reaper packages and all the cards!!!!


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

Brimstonewitch cool cards .
I also see my.
Hope that your postcard will get soon.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I forgot!!! I need Laura Lambeth to get back in touch with me again. I gotten her card back AGAIN!!!! and there was one more who ask to exchange card with but she/he never got back with me to exchange address. (HINT Eurpoe Co. she/he said)


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

Today I got card from Brmstonewitch.
It's so cool .
I really enjoy it!
Thanks Brmistone!


----------



## baboomgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

Just wanted to give a big shout out to :

Cinders
Skullie & EZ
Halloweeiner
Halloween Princess
Halloween 2012
The Druidess
Spooky One & NoWhining
Frenchy
Tumblindice
DaveintheGrave
Bethene
Simply Jenn
Ghost Magnet
Arlita
Stinkerbell & Frog Prince
Pumpkin Butcher
Printers Devil
Lisa48317
and Eyegore
...for the most awesome Halloween cards ever! It was so much fun and would love to do it again next year
If I have forgotten anyone please let me know...maybe it is stuck in the mail somewhere?


----------



## baboomgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

NOWHINING said:


> Okay, I wanted to say, I have really really really enjoyed getting Halloween cards and SO DID MY MOTHER!!! We both want to say THANK YOU!!! It just really made our days....
> SO THANK YOU....
> 
> 13 Ghosts
> ...


wowzers...and I thought I had a lot...lol! Well done by all


----------



## Thataway (Jul 26, 2010)

Nowhining, 
Frankie with the "Help with my bride" was from me... I knew there was something I was forgetting to do...Sorry I didnt sign it!!!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I would like to thank everyone for all the cards! Sorry I haven't been on in a while. Setting up Halloween decor & helping my sister plan her wedding I have had no free time! 

I would like to post some pics can anyone tell me how to do that please?!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay, here's everyone i've gotten cards from
arlita
bethene
tumblindice 
spookyone and no whining
the druides
lisa48317
hoflyloster
cinders
julianne
printersdevil
pumpkinbutcher
gigglefairy
halloweenprincess
skullie and ez
msmeeple
halloweeeiner
halloweencreature
spookilicious mama
hearts1003
rikki
frenchy
the halloween goblin
estertota
hallowsusieboo
dave in the grave
staticinmyhead
dutchessofdarkness 
28
i got a cute one with a black cat and a pumpkin on the front, store bought, from a patti. but since i have 2 patti's i am exchanging with, and have only received from 1 patti, i don't know which patti i received from. someone give me a clue? 
__________________


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Here's a picture of all my cards hanging up. I want to thank everyone that I received these wonderful cards from. It really made me happy to receive a card or two almost every day in the mail! My guests on Halloween saw them hanging up and couldn't believe people send out Halloween cards!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Oh oh oh, I see my card hanging there!

I got cards from pumkinbutcher, frenchy, lzrdsgal, printer's devil, pdcollins, arlita, hooch, spookyone and no whining, halloween princess, skullie (super creative!), cinders, tumblindice, hoflyLoster, and Bethene. 

A couple I got but didn't expect (I'll get you guys next year!) are Mikebru, runswithvampires and hallowsusieboo.

Ones I didn't get are from Mistressoftheabyss, liuoliveria, antimars, BevAnn and scikotic. Who knows, maybe they will still come 

Thank you all for willing to spend a little extra to exchange with me!

MsM


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hey cinders, i don't see my card hanging there, and meeps, i sent you a card too. sniff. hmmm, do better job on cards i send next year.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Hey Hallo, your wonderful card is there--its right in the top row, but between some others! I love all my cards. They are pinned to a seasonal wall hanging, but I ran out of room so they are all crowded in on there. I didn't really have a good place to display them so they could each be seen individually. I'll find a better place for next year...or get a bigger wall hanging!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

cinders said:


> Hey Hallo, your wonderful card is there--its right in the top row, but between some others! I love all my cards. They are pinned to a seasonal wall hanging, but I ran out of room so they are all crowded in on there. I didn't really have a good place to display them so they could each be seen individually. I'll find a better place for next year...or get a bigger wall hanging!


 
I used 4 doorway hanging up all my Halloween cards. LOL!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

NOWHINING said:


> I used 4 doorway hanging up all my Halloween cards. LOL!


I had mine on the kitchen cabinets & across the soffet above them. I just took them all down this morning & it looks really bare!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Today I got an adorable postcard from estertota. I truly loved it and enjoyed it. Thank you for sending me a card. I really like the witch label you sent me, too. Did mine come to you yet?


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

JustWhisper said:


> Today I got an adorable postcard from estertota. I truly loved it and enjoyed it. Thank you for sending me a card. I really like the witch label you sent me, too. Did mine come to you yet?



I'm really happy that you enjoyed it .
Yours didn't come yet.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

hallorenescene said:


> hey cinders, i don't see my card hanging there, and meeps, i sent you a card too. sniff. hmmm, do better job on cards i send next year.


Ohhhh so sorry hallo! Your card was the very first one I got and came so early that I forgot to mention it! Forgive me?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

bump it. is that all there is? I am already missing the Halloween cards.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

meeps, it's okay.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Got a card from Anitmars today....a really nice handmade one....thanks!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I received a great card froom tropical jewl today, another vintage style one, with a witch of course! than you TJ, I love it!
well, no whining, the next step is for the christmas card list!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

glad you remembered me meeps. 
i display my cards in a witch napkin holder. there are cards here from many different years.


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

bethene said:


> I received a great card froom tropical jewl today, another vintage style one, with a witch of course! than you TJ, I love it!
> well, no whining, the next step is for the christmas card list!!


You're right.
I will be interested about christmas card exchange too.
So when we will be reporting of it?
In this topic?


----------



## Wicked Vampyre (Sep 29, 2007)

Thank you TropicalJewel. Love your card!


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

Today I got Halloween card from Julianne .
Thanks a lot! I really like it and card's really cute.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

we do christmas cards as well? cool Let me know!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Christmas cards are from the other site aren't they?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

there is a christmas forum? really? huh whadda know.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

yeah you are funnie I saw u over there. Or did I ?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

usually there are card lists at both sites, seeing as some people are only over here or only over there. AND at valentines we do a deadly valentine card send!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah, i did the valentine exchange last year. one card was pretty on the outside, but creepy inside. lol. people wonder why i have such a sweet card in with my halloween cards, until they open it. thanks cinders, it is awesome


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks again to everyone who send me a card hopefully i didn't forget anybody . 
will try to do the same in the xmas forum . 

Frenchy


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

let me know why the Christmas one start. @ Simply Jenn... I didnt even know there was a Christmas Forum. Oh well.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Hallow all!! 

JUST TODAY I got a wonderful card from Thataway!!  It was postmarked October 22!!! Sheesh and Jeepers golly Gee willakers!! But what JOY to get a Halloween card now!! SO...gets me thinkin...How many days until Halloween 2011??? 

Thanks Thataway - so lovely a design! It had to take forever to make!! You do that for a living right?  And thanks to all the Exchangers who dropped a little postage my way. I enjoy them all!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> yeah, i did the valentine exchange last year. one card was pretty on the outside, but creepy inside. lol. people wonder why i have such a sweet card in with my halloween cards, until they open it. thanks cinders, it is awesome



*I am going to start it again in January everyone!! "Vampire Valentines" will return starting January 1! 
Way to get the New Year off to a romantic start, eh?

I will be sending everyone Farts and Howlers... Ooops I mean -- uh well -- you know what I mean. BOO!
*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> Hallow all!!
> 
> JUST TODAY I got a wonderful card from Thataway!! It was postmarked October 22!!! Sheesh and Jeepers golly Gee willakers!! But what JOY to get a Halloween card now!! SO...gets me thinkin...How many days until Halloween 2011???
> 
> Thanks Thataway - so lovely a design! It had to take forever to make!! You do that for a living right?  And thanks to all the Exchangers who dropped a little postage my way. I enjoy them all!


sounds nice susie. i had 2 that asked me to exchange and i never received a card from either of them yet. woohoo, something to still look forward to.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> sounds nice susie. i had 2 that asked me to exchange and i never received a card from either of them yet. woohoo, something to still look forward to.


 
I think I have some whom I exchanged addresses with too and still have not received a card either.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *
> I will be sending everyone Farts and Howlers... Ooops I mean -- uh well -- you know what I mean. BOO!
> *


OMG! That's hysterical! I totally want in on Valentine's Card Exchange. Again - I'm going to ~TRY~ to practice restraint. I really do NOT need to exchange with everyone!



hallorenescene said:


> sounds nice susie. i had 2 that asked me to exchange and i never received a card from either of them yet. woohoo, something to still look forward to.


I have several I never got, too. But that's OK. I know they got one from me!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lisa48317 said:


> OMG! That's hysterical! I totally want in on Valentine's Card Exchange. Again - I'm going to ~TRY~ to practice restraint. I really do NOT need to exchange with everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> I have several I never got, too. But that's OK. I know they got one from me!


yeah, it's okay, but you could still have one on the way too! susie, i'll be howling with the valentine bites too. and as long as mine are homemade, i'll be exchanging with everyone.

frenchy, i love your cards. i see mine in there


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> let me know why the Christmas one start. @ Simply Jenn... I didnt even know there was a Christmas Forum. Oh well.



I am getting ready to head up the christmas card exchange at christmasfanclub.com. Come on over. It is usually smallish with around 15 of us participating. We run it a little differently. Everyone who participates gets a list of names and addresses and everyone sends a card to everyone on the list.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

bethene said:


> AND at valentines we do a deadly valentine card send!!


This sounds interesting...


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)

JustWhisper said:


> I am getting ready to head up the christmas card exchange at christmasfanclub.com. Come on over. It is usually smallish with around 15 of us participating. We run it a little differently. Everyone who participates gets a list of names and addresses and everyone sends a card to everyone on the list.


Here's the link for the Christmas Card exchange!! 
btw- I'm Ellen Griswald over there.

http://christmasfanclub.com/showthread.php?t=2563


----------



## Thataway (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks CreepyCathy for the heads up in email for the Christmas card exchange!!!

WOW, I knew my post office left a lot to be desired - but Oct 22 to now??? sigh... not surprised. To all I said I would exchange cards with - I PROMISE I had sent them ALL by Oct 23rd!!!! I wrote it down


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

frenchy said:


> Thanks again to everyone who send me a card hopefully i didn't forget anybody .
> will try to do the same in the xmas forum .
> 
> Frenchy


Don't see mine there. You did get it, I hope?

Oh wait! I do see it! I forgot what it looked like lol You were in the last batch and had made different ones lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)

MsMeeple said:


> Don't see mine there. You did get it, I hope?
> 
> Oh wait! I do see it! I forgot what it looked like lol You were in the last batch and had made different ones lol


So, the purpose of your post was.........?
 just pickin'!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

creeepycathy said:


> So, the purpose of your post was.........?
> just pickin'!


the moral of this post is....look better the first time but if you don't, there's always the edit button lol


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm still in Halloween mode, but I headed over to the Christmas Fan Club for the Christmas Card Exchange over there at creeepycathy's...uh...EllenGriswold's urging!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Halloween mode here too. I am going to give it a few days before I sign up for it...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

there might be one over here too, not sure who ran it last year. but I am signed up at CFC, course, I hang here and there all year long!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

We have already doubled the size of our card exchange at christmasfanclub. I am surprised how many members here didn't know about the christmas site. Larry needs to advertise better. LOL I actually came over here just now to see if you were going to sign up NOWHINING. But I see you are procrastinating. Don't forget.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

JustWhisper said:


> I am getting ready to head up the christmas card exchange at christmasfanclub.com. Come on over. It is usually smallish with around 15 of us participating. We run it a little differently. Everyone who participates gets a list of names and addresses and everyone sends a card to everyone on the list.



*Be carerful what you wish for -- or "whisper for!" Just look how bethene's Secret Reaper exchange has grown!!

BuuwHo Ho Hoooo!! 
*


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

If I choose not to join the Christmas website, can I just PM you, Justwhisper and join the card exchange or does that make it too confusing for you?


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Kymmm said:


> If I choose not to join the Christmas website, can I just PM you, Justwhisper and join the card exchange or does that make it too confusing for you?


Sorry Kymm, Official rules state you have to be a member in good standing with a minimum of 10 posts. We are trying to keep the spammers out. You know, people like you who just want cards. LOLjk. It only takes a minute to join and you could have 10 posts in like 30 minutes or less. Lots of HF folks over there. We'd love to have you join us.

Back to the joke I made though...seriously, (and not referring to ANY of you) can someone explain to me why a person would join a forum just to get cards from people they don't know and then send none in return? Seems kind of creepy. Like going to someone's wedding when you don't know them. I understand why we sign up. Even the people from HF who go over to CFC know some of those people. The logic eludes me.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Ohh.. okay.. Thanks for the info!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay, i'll see if i can join there. i don't think i have 10 posts yet. bought some cards today to send. we'll see


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Maybe SOMEONE should start an exchange here... hint, hint.. lol


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i would rather do one here. okay, who usually does it here?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

TheGothicPrincess ran it last year, the ones here are not as organized as the ones over on the Christmas Fan Club, JW organizes all the names and sends us the list, over here we tend to just PM each other.if we want to send to some one-which seeing as there are more over her, it is understand able.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

If no one organizes a Halloween Christmas card exchange on this forum and you feel like taking a break from card sending, don't forget that HallowSusieBoo will be doing the Vampire Valentines. February will be here before you know it!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

cinders said:


> If no one organizes a Halloween Christmas card exchange on this forum and you feel like taking a break from card sending, don't forget that HallowSusieBoo will be doing the Vampire Valentines. February will be here before you know it!


*Hallow all!! The time will fly by and before you know it -- you will be ready to bite again!!**  
So look ahead to Vampire Valentines starting January 1st! And do yourself a favor and hop over to Christmas Fan Club - sign up - and enjoy the truly cool ideas there too! 
Larry runs a superb site over there and WOW!! It just feels good to see all the little touches folks do to their homes to get ready for the season of giving! Some even adapt Halloween decor to fit holiday themes. Very fun stuff. 

Still - if you prefer to stick close to home base here on HF - you can start to put your brains back into BOO! mode in the new year and bite all you wish on requests for Valentines by your vein-y Halloween Forum pals. Stay tuned!! BOO!*


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

Got AWEEESOME Halloween card from SimplyJenn today.
I really enjoy it (fabulous spider web around it looks just amazing.
Thank you SimplyJenn !


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks, I am glad you liked it.


----------

